# Wife caught herself a slam!



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

took the wife out fishing last Sunday and she ended up catching her first slam.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Great pictures, a Happy Fisherlady (new word)


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

2cool!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dig it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome always fun when the wife does good=more trips!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rholstein54833 (Jul 28, 2016)

great job


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

beautiful fisherlady! Great job!


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet!
congrats


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

She will need the Texas Slam tee shirt. I love fishing with the woman that caught me. I get out fished every time, but the memories are priceless.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Coolbeans! Them'll fry up.


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

Runway said:


> She will need the Texas Slam tee shirt. I love fishing with the woman that caught me. I get out fished every time, but the memories are priceless.


She has been out fishing me a lot lately, last couple of trips with her I haven't been able to catch a cold if I tried.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Doug Bird told me and my buddy that women have a different PH after his wife landed her second over 30" trout on artificial down in the land cut one morning! Then he told us to slow down ! She listened to Doug when he told us not to over fish those bass assasins under a mauler. I think it was the latter, lol.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool. Nice slot red for sure.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Good Job! now cook me some dinner woman!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish and lady!


----------



## ClarkBird (Feb 18, 2017)

JMAKO said:


> Doug Bird told me and my buddy that women have a different PH after his wife landed her second over 30" trout on artificial down in the land cut one morning! Then he told us to slow down ! She listened to Doug when he told us not to over fish those bass assasins under a mauler. I think it was the latter, lol.


Lies.... all lies! :cheers:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats to both of you!


I notice that is NOT an Ugly Stick she uses.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations! Thatâ€™s a great catch.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Castaway2 said:


> Awesome always fun when the wife does good=more trips!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes- so true!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yup she got it done!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice*

a happy wife is a happy life. :cheers:


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

...as was posted above, nice catch! 
and the fish ain't bad either!


----------



## Chippadip (Oct 4, 2016)

great red. congrats


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice catch! Both of you.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

welcome to 2016


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

ClarkBird said:


> Lies.... all lies! :cheers:


found the culprit :cheers:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

great work!!! congrats!


----------

